# Paddle board/skiff project



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

The test was a HUGE succes  this little thing is a blast! Flys up onto plane turns well and with alittle Deadrise in the back she does well with boat wakes. Speeds in the 16-19 range estimated. Didn't wanna take my gps on the maiden voyage. Paddles pretty awful  I need some sort of fold down fin. I can do 360s great tho ;D. I'm goona take her apart tonight and start epoxy and paint. I may mount the tank down below and I'm Gonna put in a small grab handle


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Super creative! Better strap that gas tank on though!
FYI.... I'm a SUP'er as well and got one from that Texas outfit w/ a very nice paddle for about $800. It's well built with tie downs in front for your gear, I wouldn't put a motor on it though    ....... Have fun with your project! ~Cheers~


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats really cool. I bet its fun too!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Ha! That too cool. How is it standing on it? Did you laminate multiple pieces for your transom?


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Ha! That too cool. How is it standing on it? Did you laminate multiple pieces for your transom?



It's is very stable. A lot more than a paddle board. The transome is 3/4" cdx the deck is 1/2" cdx


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Thats really cool. I bet its fun too!!


Thanks! It's a blast


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

very coool  looks like something i would do...

-a


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

That thing is crackerjack - great idea!

But now you have me thinking - sell the Sunfish, or  - make a micromicro out of it...?  ;D


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

What was the original hull that you cut it out of?


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

> What was the original hull that you cut it out of?


A small sailboat lol


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Did some painting the last few days  4 coats of gloss white, 2 coats of exotic sea and 3 coats of clear. Sanded her to 600 wet.


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Woodenskiff.....that cdx is lookin' great! What type of paint did you use? Did you spray or roll it? At your pace you'll be back on the water in no time! ~Cheers~


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Hey Woodenskiff.....that cdx is lookin' great! What type of paint did you use? Did you spray or roll it? At your pace you'll be back on the water in no time!    ~Cheers~


The hull is fiber so i just spray painted it. the cdx will be rolled afew times with some non skid.


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Copy That.....apparently I shouldn't type before the coffee is ready :-X


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Got her back together. I just have afew ods and ends and she will be semi done 




























Progress may slow abit as i just picked up another project









[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Saw this linked from another site I frequent - fellow built himself a paddleboard using plans from Chesapeake Light Craft - really nice job, needs a small o/b a la WoodenSkiff's design! ;D

Below is an 'in-progress' shot - completed & other build pics at link.

http://jlboats.com/projects_SUP.html


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cool! what a preety SUP! I really wanna grab an Ambush but the price is alittle rough. in other news i snatched up another sailfish...... all light weight fiber with an inboard jet????  a jet ski you could carry and pull a tube....  [smiley=chicken.gif] 
this could get ugly lol


> Saw this linked from another site I frequent - fellow built himself a paddleboard using plans from Chesapeake Light Craft - really nice job, needs a small o/b a la WoodenSkiff's design! ;D
> 
> Below is an 'in-progress' shot - completed & other build pics at link.
> 
> http://jlboats.com/projects_SUP.html


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Inboard jet is to heavy, Couple of these with the right batteries and speed controller would be just right.

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__13388__CNC_Precision_Jet_Boat_Drive_X_Large.html


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

wouldnt that still be an inboard jet? lol ....... it handles the 55 pound outboard with ease and my big tail (220) so im looking at a JS300 for parts. the single cycl 300 and pump wont add much weight and the weight will be lower and more spread out. 30hp to!!! aka about 20 and the pitch on those is very low numerically. so she will only be in the upper 20s. its just a thought as of now but i am starting a parts pile



> Inboard jet is to heavy, Couple of these with the right batteries and speed controller would be just right.
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__13388__CNC_Precision_Jet_Boat_Drive_X_Large.html


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought you meant the paddle board. The sunfish should handle the 300.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

O well i could see those jets on a SUP maybe with a 49cc weed hacker motor??!!



> I thought you meant the paddle board. The sunfish should handle the 300.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Added some handles,finished the non skid, sealed the the entire deck, made some fins(only used when paddling), and built a paddle spike thing. Side note: the rod holder will double as the spike guide.























































I think the paddle looks ok just need to varnish (only about 15 bucks in it). I made two fins that swing down when I wanna paddle or pole. Looking for a good water tight hatch for my gear. Anybody know of a good cheap one that is as close to watertight as possible? Homemade ones? I'm thinking a 20qt yeti will be a great little seat/ my new lunch box ;D working on getting a title ASAP and I even scored a free jet ski trailer( I know it's super light) that I may use to make life easier. 


Side note: ordered a brand new set of 400G black fins on eBay for 125 + 5. And they sent 580G's [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## gmisener1 (Aug 2, 2012)

that thing is really creative and cool. i like it so much i think im going to bulid one myself for fishing bass ponds. i already have a sailboat.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks! i really am enjoying building it. she has turned into alot more than i had planed and im far from done. Build it! Start a theard! 



> that thing is really creative and cool. i like it so much i think im going to bulid one myself for fishing bass ponds. i already have a sailboat.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

The skiff board is basically done!( Minus a possible grab bar) scored a trailer for a big fat goose egg (it came with a jet ski that is unsellable). The trailer needs alittle tlc but not major issues. I'm gonna get a title this week and hit the river!


----------



## gmisener1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks great man. That paddle/push pole looks awesome. Do those fins fold down? Also I've been wondering, what does it take to get a title on a homemade boat?


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks! here in VA all you have to do is take afew pics of it and go to the VGIF main office then puff you get a title. i did it earlier this year to a canoe. ( the boat is subject to inspection ) 













> Looks great man.  That paddle/push pole looks awesome. Do those fins fold down? Also I've been wondering, what does it take to get a title on a homemade boat?


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

What material did you use to make your fins?


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

i used a piece of the sail boat hull i had left



> What material did you use to make your fins?


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

That thing looks like a blast! Have you been reading the Commercial Zone Forum? ...looks similiar to a few new little boats coming out.

I bet it would pole ok if you put a couple decent poling strakes on it! That looks like a great lesson in width vs. length or stability vs. paddle/pole-ability.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have been and really like the Ambush! What a sweet looking rig but I wanted a cheap little project and with only about $200 in it I'm pretty happy. Shes wide and short so it's polling and paddling abilitys won't be great but I'm hoping the fins will help. Here in VA it's not shallow and the fish are in the deeper water so I will use the motor and only paddle when I get to where I wanna be. 




> That thing looks like a blast!  Have you been reading the Commercial Zone Forum?  ...looks similiar to a few new little boats coming out.
> 
> I bet it would pole ok if you put a couple decent poling strakes on it!  That looks like a great lesson in width vs. length or stability vs. paddle/pole-ability.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hit the river this evening and she does well but the motor is to high. The cav plate is out of the water and the inlet is in the plate so I have weak flow. 17 mph (gps) WOT. Got some crazy looks!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks good! BTW I love your deadrise. I grew up in Hampton Roads and the bigger ones are just part of the area culture. I knew someone with a small one like that, it even had a wheelhouse and he called it the Short Forty. The guy was bat shite crazy but the boat was really cool.

Time to go chase some blues and stripers in that thing! Just not down at the Navel Weapons station, you'd only do that once. LOL!

Swamp


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks good, I want to see some video of it running!


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks! While growing up my dad had a 40' 1926 deadrise that was redone for pleasure use. We did week long trips constantly and i just fell in love with wooden boats. There a complete pain but i dont like to be normal (even tho i just bought a Gheenoe and freaken love it!) i keep to the middle bay the south end is abit to much. The skiffboard is completely sealed so waves are no match [smiley=1-laugh.gif]



> Looks good!  BTW I love your deadrise.  I grew up in Hampton Roads and the bigger ones are just part of the area culture.  I knew someone with a small one like that, it even had a wheelhouse and he called it the Short Forty.  The guy was bat shite crazy but the boat was really cool.
> 
> Time to go chase some blues and stripers in that thing!  Just not down at the Navel Weapons station, you'd only do that once. LOL!
> 
> Swamp


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

stay tuned


> Looks good, I want to see some video of it running!


----------



## hydrophilic (Mar 9, 2012)

I just got a Sunfish donated to me. I was going to do some work on making it a Microskiff- like taking the sailboat hardware off the deck, fill the holes, and put a very light gray bedliner material on the whole deck. Do you think it is possible to do motor mount like the one on a Pelican Ambush?


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

It would be fine but use a very small motor because it it NOT a planing hull



> I just got a Sunfish donated to me. I was going to do some work on making it a Microskiff- like taking the sailboat hardware off the deck, fill the holes, and put a very light gray bedliner material on the whole deck. Do you think it is possible to do motor mount like the one on a Pelican Ambush?


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

Great improv! Have you considered trailer alternatives.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

> Hit the river this evening and she does well but the motor is to high. The cav plate is out of the water and the inlet is in the plate so I have weak flow. 17 mph (gps) WOT. Got some crazy looks!


This is BAD ASS!!! Looks like my Flivver boat with a cap. Well almost.


----------



## loud_by_design (Mar 21, 2013)

how much water will this thing pole in and run in. also what should a hull like this run because im searching craigslist right now for one. great build btw man


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Very creative.  I wondered why you cut the hull so short, then I saw the photo of it in the bed of your truck.  Makes perfect sense.  Looks like you're having a lot of fun with this project. Way more impressive than spending $30K+ for a "micro" skiff and probably a lot more satisfying.


----------

